
Mark Zuckerberg was the highest-paid CEO in America last year at $2.28 billion - petercooper
http://www.techspot.com/news/54441-mark-zuckerberg-was-the-highest-paid-ceo-in-north-america-last-year-at-228-billion.html
======
petercooper
Against FB profit of $32m:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2013/01/30/face...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2013/01/30/facebook-
profit-plunges-to-32-million.html)

------
jperras
Not very surprising once you actually read the article:

> The social network boss received $2.28 billion in compensation last year
> with nearly all of his yearly earnings coming as a result of exercising
> share options when the company went public.

